# Weaning 7 month old from the breast



## clare64 (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi,

My 7.5 month old has been exclusively breastfed until recently (not totally through my choice as she point blank refused to drink from a bottle)  After taking water and juice from a cup (a tommee tippee one that doesn't involve sucking) with her solids,  I have introduced milk from a cup at about 2.30pm - she will take about 100mls before getting fed up.  She eats well and I make sure she has lots of milk in her food.  I am still breastfeeding am and bedtime, but would like to have changed these to a formula feed by Christmas.  We have tried my DH giving her the am feed as I felt this would be the best one to drop next but this has been unsuccessful - now that I know she can and will drink from a cup should I refuse to breastfeed at this time and just accept I am going to have a few really bad days or do you have any other suggestions?  We are hoping to try for another with FET in March and I would like to give my body a bit of time before this.

Thank you.


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Clare

Have a read of:

http://www.babycentre.co.uk/baby/breastfeeding/weaning/weaning/

Let me know what you think/ how you get on

Jxxx

*UNCONFIRMED EXTERNAL LINK: FERTILITY FRIENDS IS NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ITS CONTENT*


----------



## clare64 (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, the article made some interesting points.  I think I will just give it a go and be prepared for the long haul!


----------

